# Paint Sealant



## MacJedi (May 28, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm about to pickup my first TT, an new Outback 31RQS. The whole family is very excited. The dealer has given me an option for a 'paint sealant'. It also includes a fabric protector applied as well. I've seen these kinds of options for new vehicles but not for trailers. I'm wondering if anyone would recommend this or is it not necessary, especially regarding the exterior.

I have been looking over all the great stuff on the site and getting info on hitches, mods, extras, etc. Thanks for the help.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Macjedi

I have had the paint sealant on a truck and was surprised how well it worked. I ater 4 years of only washing nao and then I had many comments from people how good thepaint looked but I did nothing to really keep it that way.The company that put it on is local to me and have been in business for over 10 years. They claim you cannot buy the stuff elswhere e.g. Autozone.

If it works on the trailer paint in the same way then I would do it to it providing its not too expensive. I had the sealant done through a credit union so it was reasonable. On my latest truck I had it done and it was $250 for the sealant, inside treatement and some underbody sealant. The paint sealant I think was about $70 in the breakdown.

Some folk who work at dealerships maybe able to give some further info on the product so you can do it yorself at much less cost.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I would think that since the exterior of the Outback is not painted, that it would be a waste. Probably pure profit to the stealership, I mean dealership









Maybe someone else know more about it









Congrats on your purchase though









Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would have to say that I would not do it.

A couple of cans of Scotch guard and a good quality UV protectant for the outside and you are out $25 max and will have the left over money for real upgrades or more camping.

Welcome to Outbackers, Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## MacJedi (May 28, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I would have to say that I would not do it.
> 
> A couple of cans of Scotch guard and a good quality UV protectant for the outside and you are out $25 max and will have the left over money for real upgrades or more camping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies. I didn't think the TT was painted so I have been leaning toward not. This UV protectant that you refer to... Personal experience with it? Recommend any brand in particular?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll agree with CamperAndy again. Not sure what paint sealant will provide on a trailer. Keep it clean and wax with a good UV protectant.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, MacJedi!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback! Wow, a 31RQ-S for your first TT... Nothing like starting at the top!

I too would avoid the sealant. It's primary purpose is to act as a profit center for the dealer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'm about to pickup my first TT, an new Outback 31RQS.


You are gonna love this trailer! The 31 is a beauty!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Profit makers for the dealerships....just like the car dealers do. Like Andy said, couple cans of scotchguard for the fabric, and a good quality wax for the exterior. Anything you'd use on your truck is fine for the camper. I even use 3M Marine cleaner wax in the spring to get all the winter oxidation off the fiberglass.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the world of Outbacks!!

That 31RQS is a big rig...have a GREAT time.


----------

